# Postkarte umdrehen ?!



## dariel (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Ich hoff mal, dass ich hier richtig bin.... Ich bräuchte für ein projekt im director eine Postkarte bei der man zuerst die vorderseite sieht und sich dann auf die rückseite dreht auf der die navigation ist, ich hoff es kennt sich jeder aus !? *g* ... wie mach ich das am besten !? 

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen   

lg und thx im vorraus


----------



## Jacka (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du als Motiv für deine Homepage
o. ähnl. eine Postkarte abbilden. Auf der Rückseite soll dann die Navigation, sprich
die Karte soll "umgeblättert" werden.

Also spontan würde ich dir zu Flash raten.
Such mal im Forum unter PageFlip, ist zwar eher zum Blätter von Seiten gedacht,
aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja schon weiter.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## ikon (29. Dezember 2005)

(Zitat: "...projekt im director...")


----------



## dariel (29. Dezember 2005)

thx für deine antwort!

hab mal gegoogelt und auf actionscript.org ein ganz gutes gfunden, leider auch flash ... geht nicht iiirgendwie auf im director?


----------



## Jacka (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Du meinst den Macromedia Director oder?
Mmm, der ist doch Flash kompatibel, kann man die Animation nicht
in Flash erstellen und in den Director importieren?
Kenne mich da aber nicht wirklich aus, sorry.

Wünsche trotzdem gutes Gelingen!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

